# VIDEO: EV West fields a converted BMW M3 for Pikes Peak hill climb



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

*[Update: NASCAR Vet Boris Said announced as Pikes Peak driver] VIDEO: EV West's conve*

[Update: NASCAR Vet Boris Said announced as Pikes Peak driver] VIDEO: EV West's converted BMW M3

http://www.chargedevs.com/content/n...fields-converted-bmw-m3-pikes-peak-hill-climb


----------

